# The tragedy of a weekend job-- or what makeup to use to not look like a slob in A.M.



## Gallows_meat (Mar 14, 2014)

I love my job at the haunt I work at, though unfortunately it's usually 2 A.M. by the time I get out and I work a mundane job the next morning. This leaves little room for cleanup between jobs. That being said, does anyone else have the same problem? How do you tackle it? Any tips for easy awesome looking makeup that is quick to remove? (I DON'T do masks.  )


----------



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

What is your mundane, next morning job?

I think it would be awesome to be a vampire bank teller, or a zombie garbage man, or a steampunk software engineer.

Just stay in costume


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I am a complete novice regarding make up, but if you used moisturizer on your face and lotion on your body before putting on make up, it will be a little easier to remove because your skin won't be so dry where the make up is holding on within those fine cracks and such. That's what I've done and my skin hasn't stained or had residual make up. That's my two cents. I'm sure other members working in the haunt/make up industry will have advice for you.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Something I learned from a fellow actor years ago - baby wipes do a pretty good job of removing most makeup fairly quickly.


----------



## Gallows_meat (Mar 14, 2014)

My mundane jobs are librarian and kennel worker. Very scary, huh?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Us Librarians can be pretty scary!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Yes just like Roxy mentioned I also use baby wipes to get most of the makeup off than I scrub my face with soap and water after. I do occasionally find stray make up somewhere on my face the next morning, but than I will clean it up with another baby wipe.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Gallows, what character do you play for the haunt and what are you currently doing for makeup?


----------



## Gallows_meat (Mar 14, 2014)

I'm a sort of cannibal/voodoo witch. I change my makeup depending on my mood, ranging from just making my eyes dark and smearing bloody handprints down my face (dabbled brown cream makeup, followed by red cream makeup, followed by handfulls of fake blood) to a combination of these two makeup styles. I make the lines trail a down my face a bit more, though, and will still often add blood down my chin.


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/121315783684690934/



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/121315783686888324/


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

I have done similar makeup and with baby wipes then washing it'll be off in under 10 minutes.
Top one is cream makeup, bottom water activated.


----------

